# niets van iemand moeten hebben



## Syzygy

Hallo, allemaal.

Ik heb de zin "A moest niets meer van B hebben." gehoord en begrijp niet goed wat hij betekent. De context was dat B A teleurgesteld had.
Heeft iemand een Engelse vertaling? Anders dan in het Engels betekent "X moet niet" normaal gesproken "Het is niet nodig dat X.", toch?

Bedankt!


----------



## Peterdg

It means that A does not want to have to do with B anymore, A doesn't like B at all anymore.

About your supposition:

X moet niet <=> X doesn't have to
X mag niet <=> X must not


----------



## Joannes

Ik ga akkoord met de vertaling van de zin.

Wat de modale hulpwerkwoorden betreft, is er voor 'don't need to' _hoeven te_, bvb. _je hoeft het niet te komen ophalen, ik breng het wel_ of _ik hoef u dat niet te vertellen, u weet zelf goed genoeg dat.._. _Hoeven _kan enkel gebruikt worden met negatie of een 'connotatie van negatie' (zgn. Negative Polarity Items).

Het is waar dat (tenminste in België) heel veel mensen _niet moeten _gebruiken in die betekenis: _je moet het niet komen ophalen, ik breng het wel_ of _ik moet u dat niet vertellen, u weet zelf goed genoeg dat..._

Hoewel die constructie erg veel is terug te vinden (ook in titels van krantenartikels, google maar), is volgens de Taalunie niet duidelijk of het tot de standaardtaal in België moet gerekend worden (volgens mij wel). Volgens enkele voorschriften betekent _niet moeten _dat 'het niet behoorlijk/wenselijk is dat..', kortom 'must not'. Ook in België komt _niet moeten _trouwens heel geregeld voor in die betekenis, denk maar aan _je moet niet huilen / klagen / zeuren_.

De situatie is dus iets gecompliceerder. Prescriptief gezien:
_niet moeten _= _must not
niet hoeven te_ = _don't need to
niet mogen _= _may not_
_niet kunnen _= _cannot _/ _not be able to
_
In de (Belgische) praktijk:
_niet moeten _= _don't need to_ & sometimes _must not
niet hoeven te _= _don't need to _(but less often used)
_niet mogen _=_ may not_ (_cannot _)
_niet kunnen _= _cannot _/ _not be able to
_


----------



## Syzygy

Dank jullie beiden.

Waarvan ik in de war was geraakt, was dat persoon A überhaupt iets _niet moet_ doen aangezien hij eigenlijk iets _niet wil_ doen. Maar waarschijnlijk is het gewoon een kant-en-klare uitdrukking en is er niet veel letterlijk te interpreteren.

Dat "niet moeten" meer dingen kan betekenen, is heel interessant. Dus als ik een zin heb zoals "_Als XYZ gebeurt, moet je niet onmiddellijk in paniek raken._", zou het beter zijn of "_hoeft je niet onmiddellijk in paniek te raken._" of "_mag je niet onmiddellijk in paniek raken._" te gebruiken, om dubbelzinnigheid te vermijden?


----------



## matakoweg

"Als XYZ gebeurt, moet je niet onmiddellijk in paniek raken.", zou het beter zijn of "hoeft je niet onmiddellijk in paniek te raken." of "mag je niet onmiddellijk in paniek raken."
Er is een duidelijk betekenisverschil: 
bv Als er brand uitbreekt, moet je niet in paniek raken => als je wel in paniek raakt, kun je niet meer ontsnappen aan de brand.
Als er brand uitbreekt, hoef je niet in paniek te raken => de brand is zo onbeduidend, dat je er geen zorgen over hoeft te maken.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik zou *"moet je niet"* als een softe verplichting of een soort advies beschouwen (_solltest du_, _you shouldn't_). Eigenlijk een non-verbod, voor mij, een afgezwakt verbod. Maar ik weet: het is heel gangbaar...


----------

